# FreeWebSpace



## thaKillerBEE (5. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen wie man seinen ICQ-Status(online bzw offline) auf einer Internet Seite anzeigen kann, so wie es auch hier auch am Ende des Beitrags ist. Außedem frage ich mich ob es eigentlich im Internet einen kostenlosen WebSpace Anbieter gibts, der sich nicht durch Werbung finanziert(zB PopUps). Es müssen ja nicht 50 MB sein wie bei Tripod/Lycos(was ich zur Zeit benutze), mir würden auch 5 MB reichen, hauptsache keine Werbung. Vielen Dank im voraus.
         thaKillerBEE


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. Januar 2003)

1.Ganz einfach mit einem Image mit der Adresse:
http://wwp.icq.com/scripts/online.dll?icq=deinenr&img=5

Die Img NR kann man auch noch ändern.
Steht im übrigen auch auf der ICQ Hp.


2.Tjo,die Menschen wollen nunmal einen vernünftigen Lebensstandard haben.
Auch ein Webspace Anbieter hat Kosten zb. für die Wartung seiner Server.
Die vernünftigste Methode,das Geld wieder reinzubekommen ist Werbung.
Würde ich genau so machen.
Ein Webspace Anbieter der keine Werbung o.ä. hat,wird auf die dauer nicht überleben.


----------



## Fabian H (5. Januar 2003)

da gibts so ne suchmaschine, der name fällt mir jetzt abba leider net ein (werd mla n bissche googlen).
Die jedenfalls hat auch webspace eingetrage, der kostenlos ist und kine werbung einblendet.


----------



## wackelpudding (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Typohnename _
> *... webspace eingetrage, der kostenlos ist und kine werbung einblendet.*


und bestimmt ar*** langsam ist - kennt man doch....

ich kann Arcor.de empfehlen - eine ausnahme von der regel -, 20 MB, zwar kein PHP, aber zuverlässig und recht schnell.


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Januar 2003)

http://www.coolfreepages.com ist auch gut - hat zwar werbung, aber die lässt sich verhindern.


----------



## Reimer (6. Januar 2003)

Zum millionsten mal http://freewebspace.net - wer da nichts findet, ist selber schuld


----------



## Zorck (6. Januar 2003)

Abgesehen davon, dass Tripod saulam is, kann man die Werbung doch ganz einfach unterbinden.

Wenn du nen Ordner erstellst und eine Datei datei direkt aufruftst, kommt dort keine Werbung. Is bei mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## the_great_rawuza (9. Januar 2003)

*Keine guten Gratisanbieter mehr!*

Es gibst eigentlich keine guten Gratisanbieter! tripod is zu langsam und zuviel werbung! Geocities geht gerade noch finde ich! 

vor ein zwei monaten gab es noch einen anbieter ohne Werbung, gratis, aber leider nur 1 MB Speicherplatz und natürlich ohne PHP! Für kleine HPs war der recht praktisch! Ich weiß den Namen nicht mehr genau, irgendwas mit feelfree.nl oder so, zumindest wollte ich ihn gerade suchen, aber offensichtlich gibt es ihn nicht mehr!

Als Xoom noch gratis war, war es ein recht guter anbieter 12 MB, zwar ohne PHP, aber die Werbung war beschränkt auf einen kleinen Button, den man irgendwo hinpflanzen konnte. Auch auf eine " blinde" Seiter, die nicht verlinkt war!


----------



## Bionicman (9. Januar 2003)

Wie kann man die Werbung von coolfreepages unterbinden?


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. Januar 2003)

<noscript> am ende jeder datei einfügen. (darf ich das hier sagen, ohne dass ich verhackstückt werd? *bibber*)


----------



## Bionicman (9. Januar 2003)

ok danke werd ich ausprobieren...


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *<noscript> am ende jeder datei einfügen. (darf ich das hier sagen, ohne dass ich verhackstückt werd? *bibber*) *


eigentlich nicht...


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. Januar 2003)

ja eben... naja, sorry. wird nicht wieder vorkommen. (bei bedarf kann's ja jemand löschen, ich mach's net )


----------



## Bionicman (10. Januar 2003)

lol wie gehts dann?


----------



## Dr_Ogen (19. Januar 2003)

Ist es eigentlich Illegal die werbung des Anbieters zu Unterdrücken?

Und wenn ich einfach auf Vollbild umschalte (per script)


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. Januar 2003)

ogen: ich würd halt mal die agb durchlesen. ich nehm aber schon schwer an, dass das nicht so ganz legal ist - aber wen kümmert's.  auf vollbild umschalten kannst du mit reinem gewissen - das ist ja nicht im eigentlichen sinne eine unterdrückung der werbung.


----------

